# Beach Baby



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi! My name is Josey. Me and mommy flew to Laguna Beach, CA. to see mommy’s best fweind, Diana for vacation. I love to ride in my fundle bag wif mommy everywhere. 

While we were dar, we went to a restaurant called Splashes on da beach. I sat on mommy’s lap and sneaked some seafood off her plate when she wasn’t looking. Ooooh, was it yummy! Da next time we went out to eat, dar was talk of someting called Sushi. So, being true to my character, I sneaked some food off her plate again. Mommy said, my eyes got weally big and I made a face like I was eating a sour lemon! I spit it out all ober da floor!!! Oh my dawg, yuck! The waiter came running over to our table with a look of disgust and horror on his face. He axed if everyting was okay? Of course, it’s not okay. I towd mommy to get me sum real food, wike, Chicken McNuggets and gummy bears. 

Den, mommy and Auntie Diana wanted to take me on a whale watching tour. But, da whale tour companies said I wasn’t allowed on da boat, even zipped up in my fundle bag. Dey told mommy, I could get da bag unzipped and leap out and possibly attack another customer. What is wrong wif people?! Do I weally wook wike I would do such a thing? So, no whale watching for me. But, I did get to ride on a huge boat called a fairy at Newport Beach. Why do dey call it a fairy boat? Do fairies watch over you while you’re widing on it? 

Den, no trip is complete wifout shopping. We went to a store just fowr me and I got sum tweats, I made sure to ask dat der is no Sushi in dar tweats. Guess what da number one most popular breed of dog is in Laguna???? *drum roll pweeze* Yes, it is the Maltese Breed!!! I made soooo many Maltese fwiends dar! Here are sum of my adventures on da sand….


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Mommy took dese photos from da hotel patio.


































Oooops, I forgot to wear my swimming suit on da beach. Oh well, I don’t wike getting in da water anyways and getting my hair mussed up.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How cute you are Josie! It was nice that your mommy too you on vacation with her! You might want to give sushi a try again if your mommy takes the seaweed off it first - the rice is so yummy and so is some of the seafood wrapped in the rice!

Thank you for sharing your vacation with us!

Erin & Hunter

Ps. we know you wouldn't unzip the bag and jump out and bite someone but some humans are just dumb and don't know better.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, those are great shots, Suzi! Of course, my fav is of Josey in her...ahem.....bikini!!! LOL! So cute!!!!

Woo wook wike a movie staw, Josey! Wuv, Cosy


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those pictures are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!! Love it.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Her swimsuit pic is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How cute! looks like a great vacation. You know I just noticed Josey in your siggy (can't believe I missed her sitting there....so sweet).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh Suzi - you are a panic. I loved little Josey's descriptions of her trip. :chili::chili: Sounded like a lot of fun and looked spectacular. I guess next time skip the sushi:yucky: though I love it and maybe mommy shouldn't mention anything about her "special purse"B) and no one will ever know. Though you do know you might want to jump out and swim with the whales after seeing them.:walklikeanegyptian: You might have some Snowy and Crystal in your veins. Very cute and brought a smile to my busy day. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Such an adorable vacation story and pics!! That photo of Josey in her bikini is so freaking adorable and funny!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Mommy and me want to fank evewyone for youwr kind comments! 




Hunter's Mom said:


> How cute you are Josie! It was nice that your mommy too you on vacation with her! You might want to give sushi a try again if your mommy takes the seaweed off it first - the rice is so yummy and so is some of the seafood wrapped in the rice!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your vacation with us!
> 
> ...


Oh deawr, I didn't know dar was seeweed on da food? :huh: I just don't fink Sushi is fowr me. Fank you fowr your nice comments. By da way, I hab a secret crush on Hunter. :wub:



Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh Suzi - you are a panic. I loved little Josey's descriptions of her trip. :chili::chili: Sounded like a lot of fun and looked spectacular. I guess next time skip the sushi:yucky: though I love it and maybe mommy shouldn't mention anything about her "special purse"B) and no one will ever know. Though you do know you might want to jump out and swim with the whales after seeing them.:walklikeanegyptian: You might have some Snowy and Crystal in your veins. Very cute and brought a smile to my busy day. :wub:


Hahaha, I know...I'm too honest. I thought about not saying a word about Josey when buying the whale watching tickets. At the ticket booth, they didn't even know she was in the bag....until I told them. Me and my big mouth. 
Oooh yes, I would love to see some more Snowy and Crystal swimming photos. *hint hint* :tender: Who knows what is in store for us with their next summer adventure video....maybe, Snowy and Crystal did go swimming with the whales and dolphins?! Kat was a bird, maybe Snowy and Crystal will be fish?


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks gorgeous! Making me wish December is here, so that I can go to St. Maarten!

Josey is stylin in her bikini!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I always LOVE seeing pictures of Josie!!! She's just the cutest little thing I ever did see. Love the bikini shot! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... there's our favorite chocolate Malt! :wub::wub::wub:

Josie, you are just so cute in your bikini! Thank you for sharing your vacation with us! What a smile today! :tender: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh My Goodness!!! I am so crazily in love with that little girl! She's the cutest little girl in the entire world!! I love your gorgeous photos too!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I'm in love with your little girl:wub: 

I can't believe they wouldn't let you on that boat.:angry: Come on, she was in a bag.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is that cute as a button Josey!! You really look so good in that two piece bathing suit~~The pics were just great and enjoyed reading about Josey's version of the trip. So glad you both had a wonderful time!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What an awesome time you had in Lagune Beach Josey. I also don't understand how anyoen can look at a sweet face like yours and think you are dangerous - though, according to Aolani your looks are killer  Your mommy takes great pics and makes me want to go to Laguna Beach now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love it, love it!!!:HistericalSmiley:That has got to be the cutest Beach Baby I have ever seen! Thanks for sharing your vacation with us on SM. We are so glad you had fun:chili::chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute pictures and a cute story to go with them too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hi Josey!
We didn't know you were coming to our home town! We would have loved to play with you. Maybe next time.
Wags and Wiggles,
Lily and Nadia


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: THERE ARE THE PICTURES that I've been waiting SO LONG for :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Oh my!!! I LOVE THEM so much, they fitted Josey's description to the trip. The Sushi story cracked me up:HistericalSmiley: - hey Josey, I'm no big fan of Sushi either :blush: ... 

you look SUPER cute in all these photos :tender: as always, you are so good at making my heart melt:wub: I see that you are one friendly pup too. I bet that you melted everyone's hearts there - I wish I was there at that time to give you some kisses (AWWWWWWH also SQUEEZE you..i mean hug you gently because I can't stand that adorable-ness without being able to hug it tightly) luv ya josey girl soooo much <3 thank mommy for sharing these beautiful pictures AND brighting story  made me giggle and made my day.

luv ya both :wub::wuband the white fluffs too:wub::wub
hugs
Kat

ps. hey Suzi, where were you hiding your photography eye for scenery?? I LOVED the three photos that you took from the hotel patio :w00t::wub: :aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Josey, you have to be one of the cutest pups I've ever seen! :wub: I love your pictures and I'm so glad you had a good time on your vacation. 
Tell your mom she needs to post pictures of you more often.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

yah...that's too cute for words!

I'm glad everyone had a lovely beach vacay! Nice pics!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:ThankYou:



gopotsgo said:


> Hi Josey!
> We didn't know you were coming to our home town! We would have loved to play with you. Maybe next time.
> Wags and Wiggles,
> Lily and Nadia


You live in such a beautiful area! It would be fun to meet and have lunch sometime. 



TheMalts&Me said:


> :w00t: THERE ARE THE PICTURES that I've been waiting SO LONG for :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


Thank you Kat for encouraging me to post my photos. We are so glad you're back!!!! :happy:



mamapajamas said:


> Awww... there's our favorite chocolate Malt! :wub::wub::wub:


Awww, you remembered the "chocolate malt" thread, you are so sweet!! The funny thing is, there were some adorable Yorkies and Chis on the beach that wanted to play with Josey, but, she always gravitated to all the Maltese! I'm sure she missed her brother and sissy that were back at home with daddy.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Awww, you remembered the "chocolate malt" thread, you are so sweet!! The funny thing is, there were some adorable Yorkies and Chis on the beach that wanted to play with Josey, but, she always gravitated to all the Maltese! I'm sure she missed her brother and sissy that were back at home with daddy.


Awww... how could anyone forget their first sight of this gorgeous little critter? I mean it... she's the first solid-color shih tzu I've ever seen. All that I've seen before have been white with black markings, or cream with chocolate markings, or some other combination thereof. Beautiful, certainly, but I've never seen a solid chocolate before Josey. She's a little rock star in my book. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! I love your little Josie, you even had me researching Chocolate tzu's Is she considered an Imperial? What a neat contrast between her and a Malt. She is adorable.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

I was wondering what exactly Josey was but I finally found out after hunting SM for a while. She is very cute  looks tiny! Oh.. yea I think she'd jump out of the bag and attack .. with wittle kisses.. lol

really enjoyed the pictures and the beach looks SO relaxing  thanks for sharing


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Josie you had a great vacation!! And I'm with you on that Sushi stuff. :yucky: And boy that whale watching company sure lost out by not letting you on board. You would have caused such a sensation that everyone would have been flocking to get on the same boat as you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh those pics of are adorable and the scenery is beautiful!!! Love them!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Awww, you remembered the "chocolate malt" thread, you are so sweet!! The funny thing is, there were some adorable Yorkies and Chis on the beach that wanted to play with Josey, but, she always gravitated to all the Maltese! I'm sure she missed her brother and sissy that were back at home with daddy.


I also must confess to a bit of jealousy when I see such great pics of other people's little fluffs enjoying the beach. Button HATES getting her widdle royal footies wet! She'll stay in the dry sand, and won't even approach the wet high tide sand. This is a disappointment for me because I used to have a black Lab who absolutely loved chasing minnows near the Gulf shoreline. I had to keep her leash cranked in close to keep her from diving out into deeper water. The Gulf is only 30 miles away, just a nice day trip for me, so it's such a disappointment that Button doesn't care for the beach. :huh:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kindness. 



mamapajamas said:


> I also must confess to a bit of jealousy when I see such great pics of other people's little fluffs enjoying the beach. Button HATES getting her widdle royal footies wet! She'll stay in the dry sand, and won't even approach the wet high tide sand. This is a disappointment for me because I used to have a black Lab who absolutely loved chasing minnows near the Gulf shoreline. I had to keep her leash cranked in close to keep her from diving out into deeper water. The Gulf is only 30 miles away, just a nice day trip for me, so it's such a disappointment that Button doesn't care for the beach. :huh:


Josey doesn't like the water either. The loud ocean waves actually scare her. She's content on the sand, but, def. not a water baby. Is Button food motivated? Maybe you can try giving her some of her favorite treats on the sand. Oh, I'm the jealous one! I would love to live only 30 miles from the Gulf. I live in the midwest, a 2-3 days drive from the beach!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Thank you everyone for your kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Josey doesn't like the water either. The loud ocean waves actually scare her. She's content on the sand, but, def. not a water baby. Is Button food motivated? Maybe you can try giving her some of her favorite treats on the sand. Oh, I'm the jealous one! I would love to live only 30 miles from the Gulf. I live in the midwest, a 2-3 days drive from the beach!


No, the little twit isn't food motivated at all. In fact, she doesn't like most people food (!!!!). I've tried to share a bit of a hot dog and other meat with her, and while most dogs would kill for a piece of weiner, she turned her nose up at it! She likes yogurt, but not cheese (!!!). And she is really picky about her kibble and treats. She's as bad as a cat about that. It's probably just as well that she's a picky eater, though... I'll probably never have a weight problem with her. Royal Canin kibble and chicken jerky or Li'l Jacks pretty much satisfy her food and treat interests.

She seems to be more attention oriented than anything else. She gets REALLY frustrated with me when I'm on my computer and she isn't allowed to get up in my lap. If I'm playing a game, that's one thing... she can sit up there and watch what I'm doing, and I don't really care if she breaks up a scoring streak. It's more entertaining to watch HER watch the game. But if I'm actually working and typing, I can't hold on to her, and she's all over the desk sticking her wet nose up against the screen and into everything there. :HistericalSmiley: When I take her to a pet mart, she gets sulky if she isn't the center of attention of everyone in the store. How DARE anyone ignore her? :blink: :HistericalSmiley:

Maybe I can work with that at the beach. With school in session now, the young college girls have absolute fits over her when they see her here and there around town... partly because she clamors for them to pick her up. I can't tell you how many times I've had her on a leash in line at Pet Smart or wherever, and turned around to see that some young lady behind me is holding my dog! There's usually several at the beach at any given time (unless it's cold or rainy). Maybe there's something there... :thumbsup:

Josey is just SUCH a beautiful little girl! I love her! And she really DOES look like a "chocolate Malt"!!! :wub:


----------

